

Georgia Tech’s $7000 polyester masters in computer science - cwan
http://www.cringely.com/2013/07/10/georgia-techs-7000-polyester-masters-in-computer-science/

======
laughfactory
Having read this article I can attest to the fact that it doesn't meaningfully
add anything to the discussion around the value of MOOCs in general, or the
new Georgia Tech/Udacity Master's in CS. It's basically just a fluffy opinion
piece with the author spouting off about he doesn't like the Georgia
Tech/Udacity plan and is certain it's going to result in a worthless MS
degree. His vitriol is the element of interest.

